# One row done



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been sporadically working on this baby quilt for a while. I finally have 1 row done.
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Love your colour selections! What pattern is that?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

If you search on YouTube, it is called 5 minute quilt block. The mommas said she wanted bright and bold, I hope she likes it, lol!
Heidi


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Heidi,
that is a very cool pattern and I love the colors.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Y seams? I&#8217;m impressed. Really good looking.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Y seams? Iâm impressed. Really good looking.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's going to be beautiful Heidi!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very bright and cheery!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Maura, they are all straight seams ;-)

Thank you ladies for the nice words. I can't wait to work on this more!
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's going to make a fantastic quilt!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Love it !


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS your pretty blocks. I had seen that tutorial and thought I would like to make that block.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG - That made me feel good all over. I LOVE those colors!!!

NICE JOB!!!!:clap:


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love the colors too....
It is going to be BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------

